# Onecard.net



## MaidenScotland

Stupidly I bought this card today as I wanted to buy something on line and have it sent to an address in the UK, I do not like using my debit/credit cards on line. I also wanted to buy 2 dvds and download them, I asked the assistant was this possible and he told me no problem. The accompanying leaflet says
One card is a prepaid card that gives the ability to buy many exclusive web services and subscriptions as well as the possibility to buy other cards available in the market
One card services
Mobile Charge Cards, Online Games, Stock and Currency, Download Site and Movies

Great Idea this...... I opened an account and deposited my money and looked for the dvds that I wanted to download. I may have read this site wrongly but as far as I can tell you can only buy things in Egypt and Saudi and the downloads for movies just shows the movies available, no shop/site to use. Lol silly me thought I would be able to go to Amazon.com or Virgin but no.

Just be careful if/when you buy this card it will do what you purchased it for.


----------



## MensEtManus

A little bit of a side note: the popularity of sites like onecard.net, cashu.com, is really for paying for things like playing online games, helping with dating & matrimony, downloading files (questionable copyright), and betting on stocks/bonds. 

The popularity of these types of cards has really gained a lot of momentum in the past year. You can even some find of them available at your local Radioshack Egypt.

Thanks MS for the heads up!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol I bought it in Radioshack. I went back to the shop yesterday and the original salesman wasn't there so I spoke to another one. Asked him the same questions and he told me 
"Yes you can use this to buy dvds and downloads from England" When I told him no I couldn't you could only use this for Egypt and Saudi he said "Yes that's right" He then went on to tell me that I could buy an international card but hardly anyone buys these, small wonder no one buys them when they tell people that the other card will do. I asked him why he didn't tell me I needed an international card he gave me the blank stare.
Now thats another shop of my to use list.


----------



## aziza66

If you want to downloads movies, you can do this from the itunes store. You need to buy a charge card from the apple store in egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Update..... as there are no refunds I have to spend the 500LE I paid for the card, so decided that I would put it on my cell phone, cards are available in 50le which costs you 52.50 le and 100le which costs you 105 le........ I duly purchased 100le card and a number comes up which you have to send to your cell phone provider, so I know have credit of 100le... I then buy another at 100le and I have to call cell phone and put in the numbers, I now have credit of 200le ... I try to buy another 100le credit and I am told that I have spent my limit for today and I must wait 24 hours to buy another credit.
What a scam...... they have my money up front, they charge me to use it, and then they will only let me spend so much a day.
I must have had a knock on the head the day I bought this card.


----------



## Philomena

MaidenScotland said:


> Update..... as there are no refunds I have to spend the 500LE I paid for the card, so decided that I would put it on my cell phone, cards are available in 50le which costs you 52.50 le and 100le which costs you 105 le........ I duly purchased 100le card and a number comes up which you have to send to your cell phone provider, so I know have credit of 100le... I then buy another at 100le and I have to call cell phone and put in the numbers, I now have credit of 200le ... I try to buy another 100le credit and I am told that I have spent my limit for today and I must wait 24 hours to buy another credit.
> What a scam...... they have my money up front, they charge me to use it, and then they will only let me spend so much a day.
> I must have had a knock on the head the day I bought this card.


Hi Maiden from Scotland, thank God I have never heard of this card, I just wanted to touch base with you, as I have read many of your postings here and they always make me smile. I am an Australian (married to an Egyptian) and have lived here for 8 yrs! Truly I have crossed so many shops and services off my list that not sure if I will be able to shop again! Just wished I could cross the Egyptian taxi plus driver off my list, so many horror stories, thinking of writing a book about my experiences with them, but reliving them would send me totally crazy! Anyway good luck with your card and phone cards! Out of curisosity how long have you lived in Cairo? I think I am getting to the end of my stint here, lately every day seems to bring a new drama. Take care. Philomena


----------



## flotteur

*onecard.net*

onecard.net is a big ****. No send money to onecard.net. And do not suscribe to this site, because it's not possible to cancel your account after


----------

